# Anyone tried taiwanese Aquascaping?



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2008)

It looks really cool IMO and i like it a lot, i may have to try this one day.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/g ... capes.html

http://blog.sina.com.tw/paludarium/arti ... yid=580471


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Sep 2008)

Thats very much a far eastern Idea. They like to make things in miniature, just look at the bonsai they do. Its not to my taste, but the plants are very interesting.Its touching on having sunken ships and divers really, its not the same, but gives me the same reaction.
Some nice scapes in the second link.

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2008)

well if i was to produce one, i wouldnt have any houses etc in the tank!


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Sep 2008)

I think we should all look at nature that is ours here in the UK and use that as our influence.

I know what you mean Aaron. I used to pore over all Amano`s tanks, and have all the IALPC books with photos of all the entrants. I have also spent a lot of time looking at scapes in the Aquajournals, plus web sites such as CAU.

These days I just drive around, take pictures, and take my inspiration from my immediate surroundings. I don`t really study Far Eastern scapes like I used to. Having said that, I have just set up a blatant Nature Aquarium clone, but it was what the girl friend wanted in her house.  

I think my point is that we should be a little less driven by the Far East, even though they are the best and hard not to admire

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Sep 2008)

Agreed with Dave. This Is what I do. This is what we should all do. Uk needs its own style and one that blows the far east out of the water. Andy Mac has started this off very well. Its about emulating nature, biotope style even, thats the way forward for the UK I think.

Cheers.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Sep 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Agreed with Dave. This Is what I do. This is what we should all do. Uk needs its own style and one that blows the far east out of the water. Andy Mac has started this off very well. Its about emulating nature, biotope style even, thats the way forward for the UK I think.
> 
> Cheers.



I try to adopt a live and let live attitude, so try to be inspired by rather than compete with the far east.

To get a truly authentic UK style do we need to be maintaining coldwater tanks with plant species that are indigenous to the UK?  :idea:  Then we can inspire the far east   

Is this possible, or something that anyone has tried before? Someone must have somewhere....

I do remember setting up a stickleback biotope complete with algae and twigs when I was about 10. lol.  Maybe we need a 21st century verison of that.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Sep 2008)

I think everyone knows my opinion on the far east stye.  Its been done, and done again, and done yet againetc. lol

The first link is just far too gimmcky with the house and figurine for me to like.  nuff said there.

Surprise for you:

I like a lot of the scapes in the second link apart from a couple that look like 'amano copies'.  The others don't look like 'copies' to me and seem to be playing with styles rather than trying to do whatever the last person or winner did.  They all look like the scapers are mixing a 'dutch' way of planting with a fresher approach to the 'nature' style without all the evermore 'twiggy' wood that we are becoming accustomed to.  I especially like the scapes labelled:

No1 - Love the way the huge dominant rock has been used and also like the stem peeking out from the top of the ??? Riccia/HC (can't see)
No20 - Quite sparse (although I assume it's not grown in yet) and love the Grand Canyaon effect of the rock topped with ??? (same prob as above. lol)
No21 - Like the plants in this.  Reminds me of Jimboos early tanks.
No18 - My favourite.  Superb plants and contrary to many others (an me normally) I like the way this is created with each plant in a section.  very structured like a garden border!!! similar to JamesCs (famous) tank on his site.

Nice find that link.

I won't suggest what my idea of a UK inspired scape would be as I may alienate myself further than I already I am. lol
(thinking green/brown murky water with shopping trolleys and car tyres etc )

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2008)

> (thinking green/brown murky water with shopping trolleys and car tyres etc



 

My view on 'copying' is that say you took the 1st tank in link 1, and tried to replicate that, that to me is ok if you are starting off, but as you get more experienced then yes you need to produce your own scape. But i dont mind if you copy a style (like iwagumi or taiwanese etc)

I think it would be great if UK had there own style.

At the moment i just do my own style, and change bits to try and get it looking nice, mine isnt strictly an iwagumi due to the plant choice/ arrangment, but it has the foundations of one.


----------

